# Hello from South MS



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome!You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (attimes) but addicting all the time!


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, I've got a lot to learn about beekeeping. I just learned not long ago I'm a bit late to start a hive this year, so have plenty of time to figure out what to do for next spring.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

You still have time to start this year. Buy a full colony, buy a nuc or even buy a package. No time like the present.

I started out to have my garden pollinated but I was disappointed when they went further away to get better resources. 3 years later and now no bees at my house, only in 2 out yards. Another guy in town has bees and they do a good job on my garden. Thanks to him. 

Good Luck


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, you came to the right place to find a variety of information and oppinions


----------



## wbjdmd (May 13, 2015)

Welcome! My wife is from Columbia! My in-laws tell me there are several resources for bees in south Mississippi. Its addictive, get ready!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and an addictive hobby!


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome from Meridian! Total newbee here with 3 hives trying to learn!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Will! Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, might be able to get one started soon then. Pollination is part of it, and so is getting a bit of honey and wax for myself and family. I've got a pretty decent acreage, so they'll have plenty of room to ramble, and neighbors have gardens as well.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi I just noticed you live close to me. We have about 28 hives outside of Hattiesburg. Do you only have top bars?


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Don't have any at present, got two top bars about finished and ready to set up. Got to make a few mods and build a steel support frame. I wanted to get started last year but all the bee suppliers were sold out of bees. Where are you located, I'd love to stop by for a visit sometime if it wouldn't bother you or interfere with your work.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

We live out in Dixie stop by anytime. My husbands number is 601-606-1869. Are you part of a local bee association?


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, your about an hour away, get some good weather and may take a ride that way. Not part of the any association, didn't know there was one.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

Absolutely. We have glass inner covers on all of our hives so we can check them out without breaking open the hive. Just text or call anytime well mostly be around. The pine belt beekeepers are in purvis. There are other associations in laurel and perkinston. Are you on FB?


----------



## ljbee (Apr 27, 2015)

Somebody on Craigslist has 5 frame nucs for sale in H-burg, but with a top bar hive you might want to get package bees. I just built a top bar hive today so I'll be looking for bees myself.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, I finally managed top find someone who still has package bee's for sale and got a couple ordered. I originally wanted a couple of nucs and just cut down and transfer the frames to the top bars, but those were sold out here as well.

I'm on FB, though I don't get on much. I like the idea of glass covers, I added them to the hives I'm building. I'll try and call today, thanks for the invite.


----------

